# (UPDATE) Silent Hills has been cancelled



## WiiUBricker (Apr 26, 2015)

Last summer P.T. was released as a playable teaser for Silent Hills, Kojima Productions' take on the Silent Hill franchise. The official website now says that the demo will be pulled from the PS Store on Wednesday, April 29.

It looks like it isn't pulled for no reason as Guillermo del Toro, who was said to be involved alongside Hideo Kojima in the production of the game, said during the San Francisco International Film Festival that the game won't happen afterall. Toro's quote: "It's not gonna happen and that breaks my greasy heart." This was also confirmed by his assistent.

If you are yet to play P.T. but don't have a PS4, you can still add it to your download list and download it when you get a PS4. Note that this may require a PS+ membership on certain regions.

*UPDATE*: Silent Hills is officially cancelled according to Konami's statement to Kotaku.


> _Konami is committed to new Silent Hill titles, however the embryonic ‘Silent Hills’ project developed with Guillermo del Toro and featuring the likeness of Norman Reedus will not be continued._
> _In terms of Kojima and Del Toro being involved, discussions on future Silent Hill projects are currently underway, and please stay tuned for further announcements._


 




*Source*: (gematsu, reddit, kotaku)


----------



## Maz7006 (Apr 26, 2015)

http://ps3trophies.com/forums/plays...going-happen-confirms-guillermo-del-toro.html


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 26, 2015)

Bummer, I was really looking forward to it. It's a huge shame. :/


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Apr 26, 2015)

My heart is overdosing from sadness


----------



## camurso_ (Apr 26, 2015)

I shit my pants when I played the demo...


----------



## Terenigma (Apr 26, 2015)

Wow that sucks, i was really looking forward to a full game of what was a great teaser. Time to drown my sorrows in some old school silent hill.


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 26, 2015)

Better then breaking my heart when it would come out


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 26, 2015)

P.T was such a great teaser, too ._.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Apr 26, 2015)

WiiUBricker said:


> If you are yet to play P.T. but don't have a PS4, you can still add it to your download list and download it when you get a PS4. Note that this requires a PS+ membership.


 
It does not.

Simply jump over to this link and then download it: https://store.playstation.com/#!/en-us/games/pt/cid=UP4511-CUSA01127_00-PPPPPPPPTTTTTTTT

I've downloaded it already because I want to try it out when I have my PS4.


----------



## ShonenJump (Apr 26, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> It does not.
> 
> Simply jump over to this link and then download it: https://store.playstation.com/#!/en-us/games/pt/cid=UP4511-CUSA01127_00-PPPPPPPPTTTTTTTT
> 
> I've downloaded it already because I want to try it out when I have my PS4.


How did you download if you do not have a ps4? its just gonna be in your download list.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Apr 26, 2015)

dsionr4 said:


> How did you download if you do not have a ps4? its just gonna be in your download list.


PlayStation Store is accessible via PC/Internet Browser since a while now.

Sony has finally caught up to permitting users to use the PlayStation Store on non-PS devices, much like Microsoft has allowed for years. As for Nintendo.. I think they do but not in Europe.


----------



## Cortador (Apr 26, 2015)

He probably meant he added it to his library by hitting the download button.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Apr 26, 2015)

Cortador said:


> He probably meant he added it to his library by hitting the download button.


Yeah.

Add to basket > Checkout > Purchase > Download History. It's that easy.


----------



## tbb043 (Apr 26, 2015)

Even if the game is shitcanned, it's a needless, jerkass move to pull PT.


----------



## ShonenJump (Apr 26, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> PlayStation Store is accessible via PC/Internet Browser since a while now.
> 
> Sony has finally caught up to permitting users to use the PlayStation Store on non-PS devices, much like Microsoft has allowed for years. As for Nintendo.. I think they do but not in Europe.


I know that. But you just added in your download list. Not actually downloaded the demo.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 26, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> It does not.
> 
> Simply jump over to this link and then download it: https://store.playstation.com/#!/en-us/games/pt/cid=UP4511-CUSA01127_00-PPPPPPPPTTTTTTTT
> 
> I've downloaded it already because I want to try it out when I have my PS4.


Yes it does. It says it's PS+ exclusive and your link says site is not available.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Apr 26, 2015)

WiiUBricker said:


> Yes it does. It says it's PS+ exclusive and your link says site is not available.


It's a region thing but it can be accessed either via a different browser or IP change.

As long as it's on the Download History list that's all that matters.


----------



## netovsk (Apr 26, 2015)

Wise decision, I think they set the bar way too high with P.T.

Silent hills could never live up to it.


----------



## ShonenJump (Apr 26, 2015)

WiiUBricker said:


> Yes it does. It says it's PS+ exclusive and your link says site is not available.


Nope dont have to be a ps+ member


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 26, 2015)

dsionr4 said:


> Nope dont have to be a ps+ member


Yes you have. My PS+ membership is currently expired and I can't add it to my download list. It's asking me to get PS+ when I try to.


----------



## ShonenJump (Apr 26, 2015)

WiiUBricker said:


> Yes you have. My PS+ membership is currently expired and I can't add it to my download list. It's asking me to get PS+ when I try to.


Huh? thats weird. Didnt happen to me.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 26, 2015)

It seems it depends on the region whether or not PS+ is required. It's free on the UK store.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Apr 26, 2015)

WiiUBricker said:


> It seems it depends on the region whether or not PS+ is required. It's free on the UK store.


Haven't found it on the UK store but it is free via the US store.

https://store.playstation.com/#!/en-us/games/pt/cid=UP4511-CUSA01127_00-PPPPPPPPTTTTTTTT


----------



## Necron (Apr 27, 2015)

WiiUBricker said:


> It seems it depends on the region whether or not PS+ is required. It's free on the UK store.


I tried it with 3 regions, USA, JP and ESP, all of them free. In the Spain PSN you need to search in the demo section, since I couldn't find it with the search bar, I guess it's the same for the other European PSNs.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Apr 27, 2015)

Necron said:


> I tried it with 3 regions, USA, JP and ESP, all of them free. In the Spain PSN you need to search in the demo section, since I couldn't find it with the search bar, I guess it's the same for the other European PSNs.


 
Couldn't find the teaser/demo by its title or going through "Free" but someone posted a link to it.

UK Store - https://store.sonyentertainmentnetw...demo/cid=EP4511-CUSA01114_00-PPPPPPPPTTTTTTTT

Now I've got it purchased under two accounts in case I forget the login from one of them.


----------



## GameWinner (Apr 27, 2015)

It's officially cancelled. Was going to make a thread but I'll just edit this one.
http://kotaku.com/its-official-silent-hills-is-cancelled-1700379816


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Apr 27, 2015)

GameWinner said:


> It's officially cancelled. Was going to make a thread but I'll just edit this one.
> http://kotaku.com/its-official-silent-hills-is-cancelled-1700379816


Look on the bright side; They gave users an option to download P.T. before it's taken down so there's something good about Kum-nami.


----------



## digipimp75 (Apr 27, 2015)

This seriously blows.     Although, I'd rather they cancel the project beforehand instead of having trouble during development and then try to rush a half-baked product into stores.


----------



## Sheimi (Apr 27, 2015)

I was looking forward to this. Oh well.


----------



## CaptainSodaPop (Apr 27, 2015)

Looks like we've been nicely trolled.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Apr 27, 2015)

damnit...that sucks. Was looking forward to next-gen silent hill


----------



## GaaraPrime (Apr 27, 2015)

​


> _Konami is committed to new Silent Hill titles, however the embryonic ‘Silent Hills’ project developed with Guillermo del Toro and featuring the likeness of Norman Reedus will not be continued._​_In terms of Kojima and Del Toro being involved, discussions on future Silent Hill projects are currently underway, and please stay tuned for further announcements._​


 
STUPIDEST MOVE EVER!

Konami is just kicking itself in the butt.


----------



## retrofan_k (Apr 27, 2015)

Was looking forward to this on a next gen system, as all you see nowadays is fucking HD remakes of past releases.


----------



## Osha (Apr 27, 2015)

GG Konami.
It's a real shame, I was looking forward to it after P.T.


----------



## CathyRina (Apr 27, 2015)

Do you want to know how to shoot yourself in the foot? Because this is how to shoot yourself in the foot.

Anyway for those who are interested into legit Videogame Journalism:


----------



## WhiteMaze (Apr 27, 2015)

Played the demo with a friend, we both shat bricks.

I was really REALLY looking forward to a Silent Hill game going in the direction of the that demo...

This sucks :/


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 28, 2015)

and not only they cancelled a hugely anticipated game, they revealed their new logo as well


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 28, 2015)

Well, I give up. I am done getting my hopes up when they are just going to be crushed.
Edit: I feel Konami and Capcom are just competing to see who can drive their company into the ground faster.
Capcom was like, "We're cancelling MegaMan!"  
Now Konami is like, "Well we're cutting ties with Hideo Kojima and cancelling Silent Hills!"
I wonder what Capcom is going to do about this


----------



## Walker D (Apr 28, 2015)

Wow! Konami is seriously committed to fuck everything up this days


----------



## BAHIM Z 360 (Apr 28, 2015)

Damn it...I was looking forward for this


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 28, 2015)

Seems they didn't even start working on it yet


----------



## Goku17 (Apr 28, 2015)

I'm so sad about it ... I really wanted this Game ...


----------



## T-hug (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## Clydefrosch (Apr 28, 2015)

Like we're not all smelling the kickstarter campaign coming at us from a mile away...


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Apr 28, 2015)

damn...Norman Reedus's first AAA game that wasn't TWD related or shit.

betcha he's disappointed too


----------



## RolfXCIV (Apr 28, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> Do you want to know how to shoot yourself in the foot? Because this is how to shoot yourself in the foot.
> 
> Anyway for those who are interested into legit Videogame Journalism:


 
Based on this video, it seems this is less about some serious issue like financial problems and more about cleaning the house. The Metal Gear series is scheduled to end for about a decade, the profits from it have been declining and the costs rising. In its Wikipedia page, Konami is referred as the fifth-largest game company in the world by revenue; however, the games market researcher Newzoo listed Konami as the twentieth-largest two weeks ago: http://www.newzoo.com/free/rankings/top-25-companies-by-game-revenues/ As said in the video, there is a push to legalize gambling in Japan, and Konami wants to be ready to become a frontrunner in this huge business. Curiously enough, this can't be seen as going against their clients, because this is what they want, whilst Metal Gear's audience has been diminishing. Supply and demand. I'll make a supposition, that they will make one or both of these actions: invest more in the growing mobile gaming, pour new blood in their gaming developers - I think these two are intertwined. However, they also know they have a cult following, popular gaming franchises and big-budget games are here to stay, as some companies with a big emphasis on them are present and somewhat established in the top 25 companies by game revenues. Another supposition is that Silent Hills is a casualty because of the Kojima affair, and not a standalone decision guided by profit; this might mean they'll use the work already done in a new title, and the ideas and developments in this one might still be present in the new game.

Hideo Kojima made great games and will probably continue to make them, but it tells something that a widely-anticipated iteration of an established franchise has been cancelled because Kojima won't work on it, despite other sonant names and probably a lot of talent being involved in the development. He'll be fine, another company will take him or he might have enough influence to fund a new good game developer/publisher. Who knows, he might create new great series to push gaming development forward and appeal to an younger audience.


----------



## CathyRina (Apr 28, 2015)

RolfXCIV said:


> this might mean they'll use the work already done in a new title, and the ideas and developments in this one might still be present in the new game.


I'm pretty sure they said that they're abandoning Silent hills entirely and the next Silent hill game will be made out from scratch.


----------



## RolfXCIV (Apr 28, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> I'm pretty sure they said that they're abandoning Silent hills entirely and the next Silent hill game will be made out from scratch.


 

Oh, that's unfortunate. Is it known if the people involved in the development are still the same, bar Kojima?


----------



## CathyRina (Apr 28, 2015)

RolfXCIV said:


> Oh, that's unfortunate. Is it known if the people involved in the development are still the same, bar Kojima?


It's still out in the open. Konami is, if what they told is true, still discussing what the next Silent hill game will be and who will work on it.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Apr 28, 2015)

T-hug said:


>


 
This sums it up pretty nicely.


----------



## Issac (Apr 29, 2015)

If only those involved with the first four titles in the series would do the next game... I would be really happy.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Apr 29, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> It's still out in the open. Konami is, if what they told is true, still discussing what the next Silent hill game will be and who will work on it.


 
Chimps, I reckon.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Apr 30, 2015)

Jaysus, save us please.


----------



## CathyRina (Apr 30, 2015)

I should Buy a PS4 and sell it for the double price lol


----------



## JFTS (May 1, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Jaysus, save us please.


 
This is crazy....

Couldn't someone backup P.T. on an external HDD;


----------



## CathyRina (May 1, 2015)

JFTS said:


> This is crazy....
> 
> Couldn't someone backup P.T. on an external HDD;


it would be still bound to the PSN account that purchased it


----------



## JFTS (May 1, 2015)

Yeah, but it be could preserved so when the console is unlocked it will playable again for those who missed it.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 1, 2015)

JFTS said:


> Yeah, but it be could preserved so when the console is unlocked it will playable again for those who missed it.


If it's like on PS3 then it'll work whenever but when it comes down to full games even if they were free (Welcome Pack 2011) it still needs to be reconnected to the internet to renew the licence and then that's unfortunate, because at some point they'll shut down the servers for PS3.

At least with 360 games/demos I know I can play them as long as I have the files and profile, heck, it literally feels like a physical game as I can transfer the files to PC and burn it to a CD/DVD but that's unnecessary.


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 6, 2015)

It looks like PT has been removed completely from Sony's servers in the US, which means you can't re-download it.


----------



## ShonenJump (May 6, 2015)

Those who dont have ps4 you are outta luck


----------



## CathyRina (May 6, 2015)

WiiUBricker said:


> It looks like PT has been removed completely from Sony's servers in the US, which means you can't re-download it.


I love Konami. After Sept 1st I'm boycotting their shit.


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 6, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> I love Konami. After Sept 1st I'm boycotting their shit.


After MGSV they won't have any shit to boycott.


----------



## ShonenJump (May 6, 2015)

Fuck konami. They gonna ruin themselves.


----------



## CathyRina (May 6, 2015)

WiiUBricker said:


> After MGSV they won't have any shit to boycott.


Yu-gi-oh and the "new metal gear series"
PES and Dance Dance revolution and their PS1 Classics on PSN


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 6, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> Yu-gi-oh and the "new metal gear series"
> PES and Dance Dance revolution and their PS1 Classics on PSN


 
Yeah...no.


----------



## CathyRina (May 7, 2015)

WiiUBricker said:


> Yeah...no.


http://puu.sh/hEn39/cbef01c1b3.png


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 7, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> http://puu.sh/hEn39/cbef01c1b3.png


It's an android/ios game already released last year.


----------



## CathyRina (May 7, 2015)

WiiUBricker said:


> It's an android/ios game already released last year.


no It's a Trading card franchise that is going to be boycotted.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 7, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> no It's a Trading card franchise that is going to be boycotted.


 

It's a terrible game and has a pitifully small base anyway, its done nothing but go downhill in years.


----------



## CathyRina (May 7, 2015)

Guild McCommunist said:


> It's a terrible game and has a pitifully small base anyway, its done nothing but go downhill in years.


Opinions.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 7, 2015)

Guild McCommunist said:


> It's a terrible game and has a pitifully small base anyway, its done nothing but go downhill in years.


...was it on the hill at any point in time? Pretty sure it's just been digging holes for years.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 7, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> Opinions.


 

Go to any store and see how outclassed YuGiOh is by any other card game.

They make a single print run of each set which is just goddamn awful, their formats are garbage, and the power creep is horrible. It'll die off soon enough, its playerbase is just too stubborn to move onto a good game or too unwanted by every other playerbase.


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 7, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> no It's a Trading card franchise that is going to be boycotted.


I thought we were talking about _games_ to boycott.


----------



## CathyRina (May 7, 2015)

WiiUBricker said:


> I thought we were talking about _games_ to boycott.


No we talked about a company to boycott. and Konami happends to do lots of nongamimg stuff, especially in japan.


Guild McCommunist said:


> Go to any store and see how outclassed YuGiOh is by any other card game.
> 
> They make a single print run of each set which is just goddamn awful, their formats are garbage, and the power creep is horrible. It'll die off soon enough, its playerbase is just too stubborn to move onto a good game or too unwanted by every other playerbase.


I dunno about that. When I go to a TCG dedicated shop all I see are people playing Yu-gi-oh!
Again Opinions.


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 8, 2015)

Can somebody please confirm whether or not P.T can be re-downloaded from EUR PSN?


----------



## emmanu888 (May 12, 2015)

So apparently now because PT is no longer available, there's some users that have all of their games locked out. Can anyone here confirm?


----------

